
AMD Announcing Ryzen 4000 Series [video] - lettergram
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUeo7kUzn_8
======
lykr0n
AMD is on a tear, now only if they could translate this to their GPUs.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21974514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21974514)

------
rambojazz
What's the point of sharing a link to a "Private video" that no one can watch?

